# Happy Ramadan!



## TheTwoR's (Aug 11, 2010)

Most of you tempers don't know, but today starts the Islamic month of Ramadan. Happy Ramadan to all Muslims.
(Yeah I'm a Muslim.)
So uhh... Yeah just wanted to spread the message around.







Oh yeah and in case most of you don't know what Ramadan is,
It's a month in a year in which a Muslim cannot eat or drink ANYTHING at ALL until 7:10 pm.
Then when around 3:00 am comes by, you are no longer allowed to eat.
Yeah so today was the first day like I just mentioned.
You do not know how happy I am to finally be able to EAT.

Anyway, I wish Muslims a happy and easy Ramadan.

And to non-Muslims, I wish you... well.. have a great day.


----------



## prowler (Aug 11, 2010)

My aunt and cousin is Muslim. Though my cousin doesn't do it since he is 9.

This is the third year for my auntie so I guess it will be easier for her then the last two years


----------



## Madridi (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice to see a topic created here. I was about to start one.
Happy Ramadan to all Muslims. I Wish all humanity a peaceful, healthy and happy year


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 11, 2010)

yeah... its a nice month


----------



## anaxs (Aug 11, 2010)

happy ramadan =)


----------



## SilentRevolt (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy ramadhan from Brunei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and we also wake early before 3am to eat to prevent from starving during the day until 7.10pm.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Ramadan!


----------



## Range-TE (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy ramadhan from Indonesia!


the best medicine to not get hungry/thirsty = Games


----------



## TheTwoR's (Aug 11, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> My aunt and cousin is Muslim. Though my cousin doesn't do it since he is 9.
> 
> This is the third year for my auntie so I guess it will be easier for her then the last two years
> 
> ...



Happy Ramadan to Indonesia as well then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and, yes what you said under that is SO true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(World of Warcraft, yeah.)

And to Anaxs, and SoulSnatcher, Happy Ramadan to you too.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 11, 2010)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> Happy ramadhan from Indonesia!
> 
> 
> the best medicine to not get hungry/thirsty = Games



And not paying for hardly any food for a whole month = MORE GAMES.

I am not Muslim myself, but I do wish you all a happy and SAFE Ramadan. I know it sounds obvious, but drink as much as you can at night. I had more than one of my friends hospitalized for severe dehydration.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 11, 2010)

Would it be considered cheating if you slept through the day and stayed awake all night (thus being able to eat all you like during your waking hours)?


----------



## Madridi (Aug 11, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Range-TE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not really bad man. We drink fluids all night, and work hours are shortened during this month (at least it is in my region, and I'm guessing its in all Muslim countries) .. so people dont stay in the sun that long ..

Probably the ones that have the hardest times are those who are professional athletes and stuff..


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG my birthday is in Ramadan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that's so cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : Happy Ramadan


----------



## Madridi (Aug 11, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Would it be considered cheating if you slept through the day and stayed awake all night (thus being able to eat all you like during your waking hours)?


It's against the spirit of the month and its frowned upon. But not forbidden (afaik) ... but this might work for kids. Adults have something called jobs they have to get to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



besides, we have to pray 5 times a day at a specific period of time, so we have to wake up for that anyways


----------



## Madridi (Aug 11, 2010)

NarutoFreak said:
			
		

> OMG my birthday is in Ramadan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol fyi, not every year is the same. The Islamic calander is shorter than the regular one by ummm.. two weeks? or something like that..

meaning next year ramadan is coming about 2 weeks before this year ..


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 11, 2010)

madridi4ever said:
			
		

> NarutoFreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw at least I got this year


----------



## Madridi (Aug 11, 2010)

lol, oh I almost forgot to wish you a happy birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have a great year


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 11, 2010)

1st day : I woke up at 10AM (slept 3hrs.) to install an internet connection when I realize that he used the wrong modem for his line (VDSL modem for ADSL line). It's very hot. My throat is really dry. Back to home at 1PM, I took a shower and spent some time on the internet. At 14PM, I was sleepy, then the DHL guy came to give me my AceKard. Sweet, I've to configure it before sleeping. At 3PM, everything is installed and configured. I felt asleep with my hands on the keyboard with a typing position. At 7PM, I woke up. My throat is now as dry as the Sahara. I look at the calendar, I can start drinking at 8:50PM. What a nice first ramadan day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only difficult thing is when it's in summer. The sun rises early and sets lately and no water during the day...


----------



## Madridi (Aug 11, 2010)

wow you're in one of those places where sun sets really late .. Hope it becomes easier as the days pass by.

Over here we start fasting at 3.45am and the sun sets at 6.15pm


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 11, 2010)

madridi4ever said:
			
		

> lol, oh I almost forgot to wish you a happy birthday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, sorry I replied late couldn't find the topic.


----------



## chinmi (Aug 11, 2010)

happy ramadhan guys !!!


----------



## The Ey Man (Aug 11, 2010)

Haha, only 7:10 pm? Here in Sweden, we don't get to eat all the way to 9.00 pm today? But luckily, the time is decreasing by about a minute or two every day.
Happy Ramadan and good luck to all fasting people!


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 11, 2010)

I love noodles.


----------



## Gore (Aug 11, 2010)

happy birthday ramadan! best wishes~


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 12, 2010)

Happy Ramadan! I'm Muslim, and I love how there's no fighting going on here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fasting isn't terrible, as long as you don't exert yourself.


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 12, 2010)

Ramadan Mubarak!


----------



## monkat (Aug 12, 2010)

Wooh! I actually knew this was happening!

And it had nothing to do with the fact that my manager's muslim...Ok - maybe a little. But I'm thinking about participating - there are people out there who have to go through the same every day due to financial or other constraints - it's only fair that I feel their pain.


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 12, 2010)

mine start tommorow
cant wait

i love ramadan because im skinny and everyone wants me to eat alot
so in ramadan, i say im fasting and they goes by easily without anyone screaming on top of my head


mine starts at 4:48 and ends at 8:28

so about 15 1/2 hour

not bad considering my cousin in edmonton has it for 18 hours


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 12, 2010)

NarutoFreak said:
			
		

> madridi4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if i remember correctly, its -11days for each year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway... happy belated birthday


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 12, 2010)

Happy Ramadan from Kuching, Sarawak, Malaysia!


----------



## TheTwoR's (Aug 12, 2010)

madridi4ever said:
			
		

> NarutoFreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy Birthday Ramadan?

If you're trying to say happy Ramadan, then same to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you're saying Happy Birthday to NarutoFreak then.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Slyakin: True. And Happy Ramadan to you as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Monkat: That's really nice of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Actually, that's the purpose of Ramadan. Trying to feel the pain of people which aren't exactly in a good finance condition.

kiafazool: So true! Everyone force feeds me and like locks me in the kitchen and stuff so I can eat. I'm fit the way I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha. And if they keep doing that, I won't be fit anymore. Ramadan really helps with that kind of stuff.

AsPika2219: Same to you


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 12, 2010)

Ramadan Mubarak to all.


----------



## Chaosruler (Aug 12, 2010)

madridi4ever said:
			
		

> NarutoFreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't wait, can you?


----------



## TheTwoR's (Aug 12, 2010)

Maz7006: Happy Ramadan to you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just realized you come from/live in Lebanon.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 12, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Maz7006: Happy Ramadan to you too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, Leb and damn proud (kind of) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most Lebanese aren't muslims though, but least i could do i show the respect i suppose.


----------



## Chaosruler (Aug 12, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> TheTwoR's said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And judging by my flag, we are gonna have a lot of fights


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 12, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is not IRC.. behave behave


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 12, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> And judging by my flag, we are gonna have a lot of fights



I like how you literally say that it is absolutely sure were gna fight ... makes no sense to me my friend, i really dunno why we cant just all get along

Don't want to mess this thread up, so ill just leave it at that sentence

and Elixir: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... hahahahah, those IRC days, anyway, happy ramadan to you and all your family.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank you! Enjoy this Ramadan day until Selamat Hari Raya Aidil Fitri comes next month!


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 12, 2010)

Long live Hezbollah and Nasrallah.  Death to the Zionist regime!


----------



## TheTwoR's (Aug 12, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eidil Fitr.... Ahh such good memories.


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 12, 2010)

Israelis are baby killers which humanity dislikes.  The rest of us laugh at your race and disown your kind.  Get lost forever.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Aug 12, 2010)

clownb said:
			
		

> Israelis are baby killers which humanity dislikes.  The rest of us laugh at your race and disown your kind.  Get lost forever.



Hey hey no racism please.
Just cause some Israelis or most dislike Lebanese and many other races doesn't mean ALL of them do.
Now let's just keep this thread a nice and happy one...
Mmm kay?


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 12, 2010)

Maz7006,
where did you go?



			
				TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> AsPika2219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good memories? why is that so....
soon would be the 2nd night of fasting month!!!


----------



## ykhan (Aug 12, 2010)

ramadan mubarak everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lool i have nothing to keep me busy at the moment so its easy to get hungry as usually ramadan is during school time and im kept busy at school
may everyones fasts be easy and accepted insha'allah


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 12, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Maz7006,
> where did you go?
> 
> Dunno, got caught up in life stuff, uni, part time job, and just generally taking a break from the internet, enjoying life and summer so not really finding the time for anything to be honest.
> ...



been taken care of, dnt feed the troll.


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 12, 2010)

Happy ramadan, to the one's that eeeehh "celebrate" it?
Also, good luck, I know I wouldn't be able to do it..

When I lived with my mom, we had turkish neighbours, and then after the feast at the end of ramadan, and we got lot's of turkish homemade snacks and candy that they had left.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 12, 2010)

More accurate to say practice or follow, no worries though, the celebration comes after


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 12, 2010)

Happy Ramadan from the Philippines and to all Muslims although I'm a Christian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keep safe from hunger


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 12, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> More accurate to say practice or follow, no worries though, the celebration comes after


Ah, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## tommzy2 (Aug 12, 2010)

you guys starve yourselfs so that you can know how the poor people feel without eating food, ok.
but instead of starving yourselfs til 7 pm and then buying $100 worth of food, why dont yous donate that money to the actual poor people instead of imitating their hunger, cos in not 1 single way does it help them, in fact its like you tease them cos then you stuff ur faces like no tomorrow after your done starving yourselfs, while they only eat like bread crumbs, seriously this fasting doesnt really help nothing, i know its a part of your religion, but it doesnt really help anyone in anyway, also money makes the world go round not fasting. so you might aswell not fast and donate money because it actually helps out poor people.


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 12, 2010)

tommzy2 said:
			
		

> ...but instead of starving yourselfs til 7 pm and then buying $100 worth of food, why dont yous donate that money to the actual poor people instead of imitating their hunger...



We do that too.
It's called Zakat/Sadqah. Look it up.


----------



## tommzy2 (Aug 12, 2010)

i mean all, not %10 of people, and why not help africans?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah! Better helps Palestine and Iraq for this Ramadan day.


----------



## Madridi (Aug 12, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> tommzy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


again, we do that..
and Ramadan is a month


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 12, 2010)

wow i never guessed there were so many fellow muslims here.happy ramadan to all.

I just want to say one thing.having a royal feast after fasting,though not prohibited afaik,is really against the spirit of ramadan.


----------



## Madridi (Aug 12, 2010)

not everybody has "a royal feast" .. most people dont believe it or not..
yes it actually goes against the spirit of ramadan, and its also not recommended.
It's recommended to eat light at that time, and eat well before fasting again (3am or something)


----------



## naxsquall (Aug 12, 2010)

Ramadan Mubarak! Ramadan Kareem!  Happy Ramadan!

I'm not Muslim myself, but my best friend is.


----------



## mcp2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Ramadan Mubarak brothers and sisters! We don't have a feast, we eat a normal meal after breaking our fast. We give a lot of money to charities too.


----------



## emigre (Aug 12, 2010)

Happy Ramadan lads and lasses.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2010)

Happy Ramadan. - what happens in it?


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 12, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Happy Ramadan. - what happens in it?


IIRC..
many days of fasting for adults


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> JetKun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something good at the end, though. Right?


----------



## Madridi (Aug 12, 2010)

something good? like what? lol
Feels good spiritually if thats what you mean.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its not just about the fasting, the whole atmosphere in an Islamic country is different during this month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. Its awesome


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 12, 2010)

Everyone is probably too weak to fight from lack of nourishment.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 12, 2010)

Here's wishing you all a Merry Christmas! A happy Hanukkah! A krazy Kwanza! A tip-top Tet! And a solemn, dignified Ramadan.


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 12, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Everyone is probably too weak to fight from lack of nourishment.



?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 12, 2010)

In response to his comment: "the whole atmosphere in an Islamic country is different during this month"

I am trying to imagine somewhere like NY, only no one eats food all day long.


----------



## Madridi (Aug 12, 2010)

heh, I just came back from NY 2 weeks ago or so.. I suggest you pick another place for imagining .. how about somewhere quiet like virginia


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 12, 2010)

Islamic countries are quiet like Virginia?


----------



## Depravo (Aug 12, 2010)

My sister (who's a nurse) assures me that there is always a noticeable increase in diabetes-related hospital admissions during Ramadan.


----------



## Madridi (Aug 12, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Islamic countries are quiet like Virginia?


No what I meant was, Virginia is a place that a certain atmosphere could be created (somewhere around tyson's corner) because its so quiet
NY however is soooo crowded and things over there just.. pass by ..

Off topic: 4th of July celebration was a disappointment .. People seemed like "woho.. what's new.."


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 12, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Here's wishing you all a Merry Christmas! A happy Hanukkah! A krazy Kwanza! A tip-top Tet! And a solemn, dignified Ramadan.





Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Yes, I got that reference you made there.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Aug 12, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> good memories? *why is that so..*..
> soon would be the 2nd night of fasting month!!!
> 
> Last Eid Al Fitr:
> ...



Ahh yes I forgot to mention though...
It's not a choice whether you fast or not. It's a must in the religion of Islam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes, it does not help the needy. But we feel their pain, encouraging most of us to idk.. I guess like help them.
"might aswell not fast" ... Not allowed in Islam. Fasting is a must.
Hope you get it


----------



## 67birdman (Aug 12, 2010)

Happy Ramadan/Ramadan Mubarak, to all my muslim brothers!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



From Canada


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 12, 2010)

Cool i only fast on weekends perhaps ill attempt to fast on a school day


----------



## Depravo (Aug 12, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Cool i only fast on weekends perhaps ill attempt to fast on a school day


Then you'll be 'ThatDudeWithoutTheFood'.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm shaking my head right now.


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 13, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lol'd. A good one


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Naruto's favorite food.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 13, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday, Naruto's favorite food.



Actually, that's Ramen.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Aug 13, 2010)

67birdman said:
			
		

> Happy Ramadan/Ramadan Mubarak, to all my muslim brothers!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 14, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> I'm shaking my head right now.


What does that mean?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 14, 2010)

It's when you rotate the direction your head is facing from one side of your body to the other repeatedly.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Aug 15, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> It's when you rotate the direction your head is facing from one side of your body to the other repeatedly.



Ah... That explains it


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 15, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> It's when you rotate the direction your head is facing from one side of your body to the other repeatedly.


Ahh... So that's what people do...


----------



## 67birdman (Aug 15, 2010)

Oops, and the sisters--how did I miss them..
And how are your fasts going guys, I have kept all of them except one which was on the Wednesday.
Supposedly pakistanis werent supposed to keep it on that day or something..


----------



## xxteargodxx (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm not Muslim, but Happy Ramadan to everyone who is, enjoy your holiday.


----------



## mcp2 (Aug 15, 2010)

67birdman said:
			
		

> Supposedly pakistanis werent supposed to keep it on that day or something..



What? Never heard of this in my life.


----------



## harg (Aug 17, 2010)

Happy ramadan brother!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 29, 2010)

EDIT:- Never mind!


----------



## Madridi (Aug 29, 2010)

What's that?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 7, 2010)

2 day again for final Ramadan day! Next is celebrate Selamat Hari Raya Aidilfitri! Tomorrow (Wednesday) is watching baby moon for upcoming Raya season.


----------



## MeowTheMouse (Sep 7, 2010)

lol its nice to see that Muslims do exsist on gba temp


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 9, 2010)

Final fasting day! Tomorrow is Happy Eid ul-Fitr (Selamat Hari Raya Aidilfitri). Enjoy holiday season!


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Sep 9, 2010)

I am an aspiring Muslim! Hopefully I can celebrate Ramadan next year!


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 9, 2010)

Woot! Eid is tomorrow.


----------

